# Gentoo pra Server

## eduveks

Olá a todos,

Não devo ser o primeiro a perguntar isto, já devem ter falado sobre isto, mas como sou novo aqui no forum, e também queria informações atuais...  :Very Happy: 

Bem vamos lá...

O Gentoo é aconselhavel para o papel de servidor?! Servidor Web, Base de Dados, etc...

Se sim, ok vamos ganhar em velocidade, mas e a estabilidade?! O Gentoo é estavel para estes papel?!

Isto coloca em causa a estabilidade dos sources, estes passam por algum teste de estabilidade antes de irem para os repositórios do emerge?! Pois pelo que me parece não exite grandes testes nos sources antes de irem para o emerge, dado os constantes erros de compilação, se tem erro na compilação quem pode garantir total sucesso em execução?...

Para quem utiliza ou alguma vez já configurou um server Gentoo, qual o grau de sucesso???

Existem vantagens para se usar Gentoo, e não Debian, Slackware ou BSDs?! Ou esta escolha é uma questão de gosto?!

----------

## To

É bastante estável. Desde que não escolhas as flags de "teste" tipo ~x86 etc, que são para serem utilizadas pelas pessoas que querem ter as ultimas versões das aplicações e/ou que as querem testar. Tirando isso é bastante estavel e não deves ter qq erros a compilar.

----------

## eduveks

Já agora, saberia me dar um exemplo de um make.conf para o modo servidor?

----------

## xef

Depende especialmente do servidor.

Se for um servidor importante, que precise de estar sempre disponível ou com grandes requesitos a nível de segurança desaconselho gentoo por completo. A politica de segrança do gentoo está muito abaixo de outras distribuições e além disso um update pode correr mal e deixar o servidor inecessível por algum tempo...

Se for um servidor com menos importancia talvez faça sentido instalar gentoo... Especialmente se as actualizações forem reduzidas ao mínimo e sempre que se fizerem, forem testadas antes noutra máquina para garantir que vai haver problemas.

Se for um servidor caseiro, perfeito   :Razz: 

Posso estar a dar uma imagem um pouco negativa do gentoo, mas é o que a minha experiencia com esta distibuição me diz, gentoo é ma distribuição para desktop, desenvolvimento ou uso caseiro. Para servidor, existem outras muito mais apropriadas. Talvez debian ou fedora sejam as melhores escolhas (falando só de linux).

----------

## nafre

O gentoo é estavel e aconselhavel para SO em servidor.

indico pois um uso continuo para que o adm estaja familiarizado com o SO.

Suas peculiaridades.

Porem em termo de adequacao ao hardware e de flexibilidade o Gentoo é altamente indicado para servidor...

----------

## nuxman

Olá eu uso o Gentoo a mais de 4 anos e estou muito satisfeito com a sua estabilidade e com a comunidade !!!

----------

## viniciusferrao

Estabilissimo desde q vc use sane CFLAGS  :Smile: 

So isso!

E manipule as USE Flags pro seu servidor e talz... se nao vai usar X, nem nada grafico coloke: -X -gtk -gtk2 -gnome -qt -kde e etc!

[]'s

----------

## Mythos

o Gentoo para servidores para mim é a melhor distribuição. hardened-sources + SElinux excelente.

Só o hardened-sources é excelente com patch grsecurity

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

#-mcpu=i686

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="hardened x86 -kde -gnome -X -xfree -xorg-x11 -opengl -ipv6 -cups vhosts ldap selinux -mozilla-firefox use apache2 ysql pam-mysql imap libwww maildir sasl ssl pop"

#SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo-pt.org/gentoo-portage"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.gentoo-pt.org/pub/gentoo/"

#ftp://ftp.rnl.ist.utl.pt/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.gentoo-pt.org/pub/gentoo/"

FEATURES="sandbox loadpolicy"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"
```

----------

